# Oopaga Pumilio Black Jeans



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

As someone that is currently about to get a pair I am curious of the environments that this morph lives in. I do understand that they breed and where they are willing to deposit their eggs, but what I really care about are the plants within their ecological environment. If anyone as seen them in real life or can direct me to a website that can give me knowledge about these wonderful frogs please tell me.

Sorry if this is in the wrong spot it seems to be the most logical as it does pertain to the science and conservation of this species.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I think you can call Black Jungle they just got back from the area of black jeans and can easily give you that info since they plants guys.


----------

